# It blows my mind that.......



## koby (Jul 20, 2001)

on January 20th, there are 5 people viewing the mushroom forum on M-S.com.

You only have me to thank....as i was the guy who suggested to one of the moderators of this site, that we need a "Mushroom Hunting" forum here.....and he did it...how cool is that?

now go to bed and wait till the snow melts....and then wait a little longer!!!

Koby


----------



## koby (Jul 20, 2001)

I forgot to mention.....Black Morel season in SE MI starts on April 20th.....and lasts till May 10th. Block that time out on your calendar.


----------



## Mushroom Jack (May 28, 2009)

Well, thank you very much koby !! It won't be long now. Just think, morels are only the start of the mushroom season !


----------



## koby (Jul 20, 2001)

Mushroom Jack said:


> Well, thank you very much koby !! It won't be long now. Just think, morels are only the start of the mushroom season !


SHHHHHHHHHH. i like the woods the way they are in the summer!!!!!


----------



## Petronius (Oct 13, 2010)

It's January and we have mushrooms on the brain.


----------



## knockoff64 (Oct 14, 2001)

koby said:


> SHHHHHHHHHH. i like the woods the way they are in the summer!!!!!


Except for the skeeters!

(and lack of rain)


----------



## crittergitter71 (Feb 9, 2010)

MMMMMMMMMMMM. Can almost smell'em cooking now! Found this batch growing out in the front yard today!










:lol:


----------



## Petronius (Oct 13, 2010)

crittergitter71 said:


> MMMMMMMMMMMM. Can almost smell'em cooking now! Found this batch growing out in the front yard today!


They must have been left by the mushroom fairy. Or you have a space time continuum thing going on.


----------



## crittergitter71 (Feb 9, 2010)

:lol: Just wishful thinking


----------



## jondahighlander (Nov 10, 2008)

_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## jondahighlander (Nov 10, 2008)

Lol....can't wait. Maybe I'll bump into you Koby, & you too Jack!. I still think it's funny that we were in the same area......shhh! LOL
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Mushroom Jack (May 28, 2009)

Hey Jon, you might not see me there anymore. We're looking for a house in Lewiston and hope to be in it by the Morel season. Should be able to walk out the door and pick !!!:woohoo1:


----------



## jondahighlander (Nov 10, 2008)

I might see you there too! Turkey season application ends this month. Buddy has a cabin east of town. Lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

